# Old zapco amps ?



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

I came across a pic of these old zapco amps.










I just want to know how they are hooked up and if they sound any good ?
Im thinking of building an old skool car audio system
for my 1990 civic, since I have the alpine 7909 cd player now..


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought they actually sounded really good....i heard on powering a rather large Clarion subwoofer (~26") and it got it moving pretty well. I think they put out about ~250W RMS


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

If you can find an article or pictures of Demetrios Karabinis 73 Torino it had 6 of those in the trunk. They are a 3-piece design. They connect eac h section with that gray cable in your pic. They were an excellent amp IMHO. TomTomJr in the old school thread that pic came from has MANY of them. He can tell you more about them.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

imjustjason said:


> \TomTomJr in the old school thread that pic came from has MANY of them. He can tell you more about them.


Thats where I heard them  We was telling me that they can also be modded and would rival many top notch amplifiers available today. They still are $$$ though but i would think its well spent IMO


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, the used ones (when you can find them) are good money, I can't imagine what a NIB like that one would cost, if it could be bought.

I never heard that Torino but it was supposed to be a BAD boy.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

3 peice design ? So how exactly do they work ? Any specs on them ?


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Robb said:


> I came across a pic of these old zapco amps.
> I just want to know how they are hooked up and if they sound any good ?
> Im thinking of building an old skool car audio system
> for my 1990 civic, since I have the alpine 7909 cd player now..


They sound GREAT!!! Not digital, but for an analog amp, they are clear and can hit the low notes that most amps can't. High notes are most impressive. Super clear. Most that you will come across will need some type of repair though. I repaired a lot of them back in the day, and still do when I have time.




azngotskills said:


> I thought they actually sounded really good....i heard on powering a rather large Clarion subwoofer (~26") and it got it moving pretty well. I think they put out about ~250W RMS


That was a 32" Clarion. Not a 26". I should have run some test disc's to show you how it knocks things off the shelf quite easily. Will do next time we meet. By the way, I tested the MB100 for you. You are right, it has some issues in the output. I found a toasty resistor so far. Still going on it... Will keep you posted.



imjustjason said:


> Yeah, the used ones (when you can find them) are good money, I can't imagine what a NIB like that one would cost, if it could be bought.


A LOT !!! I have 3 of them. Know where a few more are, but he won't come off of them for anything. 



Robb said:


> 3 peice design ? So how exactly do they work ? Any specs on them ?


With the ESM (the energy storage module)(first to have an external Cap for an amplifier) , they will have an output of 220WRMS per amp. But you can do neat things with them. Add a dual ESM and run 1 power supply, 1 duel ESM (has 2 output plugs for amp), and 2 amps. Or run them without an ESM for high-end. Or mod them to run mono 1 ch at 220W. They were designed to be modded. Have to cut a capacitor, and solder a bridge. Doesn't sound like much power by today's standards. But this is a REAL 220W. Not peaked. Plus they just look really neat. The early PEQ (9-18band) or the PX (4 band) are really nice to run on these also. The amps require a lot of line voltage to get them going, and are designed to be run with the early Zapco eq's. Or they had a Line Amplifier that you could use. Either way, my favorite amp of all time. If I can find my brochures on them I will post them. Have them here somewhere...


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Damn ! Im sold.. My intention is to setup and old skool system !
I recently bought an Alpine 7909 cuz I want SQ, now that I hear these amps are good for SQ, I want them cuz they are unique.

Well, will I need 2 of these amps? 1 for front stage, 1 for 10" sub ?
Will I need an electronic crossover for them? My current 4 channel amp has built in crossovers.



thanks


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

For a 5 channel, you can go 2 routes. 
1. 3 amps, 2 ps, 1 duel ESM, and 1 single ESM. 
2. 3 amps 2 ps, and 1 to 3 ESM's.
Now there is a drawback to these amps. They do
have turn-on thump. If I remember right, there are
some modules that are sold to delete the turn on
thump. They weren't available back then, but are
now. Not sure who makes them. I have to figure out
something on my current project though. I am putting
the 34" sub into my car on a pair of Harrison Labs amps,
and about a dozen of the Zapco 151's on mids/highs, and
possibly some 8's if I can fit them. Might not quite be
a dozen, but will fit as many as I can.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea the little time I had with these, I was very impressed with power, size, and looks 

Great responses Tom and much appreciated as always....I will give you a call


----------



## arcman (Feb 27, 2008)

imjustjason said:


> If you can find an article or pictures of Demetrios Karabinis 73 Torino it had 6 of those in the trunk. They are a 3-piece design. They connect eac h section with that gray cable in your pic. They were an excellent amp IMHO. TomTomJr in the old school thread that pic came from has MANY of them. He can tell you more about them.


I actually have the build pics from that torino. I'll try to get them scanned and uploaded. Several different builds, going up to when he has the studio series in it.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Crazy looking amps. Zapco sure has come a long way since then.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd love to see the build pics for the Torino. This'll show Zapco's innovative contribution to High End Mobile Fidelity back in the day. Zeff's engineering was by far so advanced during production of these watt puppies.


----------



## arcman (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll try to get them on here, My dad did the build of that car from the start, (he was never mentioned much in the articles, but is on the plaque mounted in the trunk) as a kid I remember how it sounded. Loud and clear (from a kids perspective) I'd give a lot to go back to them days. My moms car STILL has a model 100 and 151 with all M&M speakers.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I too would love to see build pics of that car. I have two different magazines with features on it but no build pics of any sort.


----------



## arcman (Feb 27, 2008)

I found a link to the newspaper article when the car first got popular. Heres for a little reading and a really cool pic. My dads van had (13) 3 piece amps. 

The Modesto Bee - Google News Archive Search

The Modesto Bee - Google News Archive Search

The Modesto Bee - Google News Archive Search

http://caraudiomag.com/sites/defaul...ite_ride_last_two_decades_web_exclusive_6.jpg


----------

